# Going out alone for conditioning?



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'm pretty much the only one at my barn with an interest in endurance, so far as I know. I do have barn buddies who will go out on trail rides with me, maybe once or twice a week, but I would like to do a little more than that in terms of conditioning, especially as we get more in shape and further into summer.

We do have a large arena, and I and my boy are out of shape enough that will be useful for some trot/canter conditioning for the next little while, but then what? I can only spend so much time going in circles without wanting to go nuts.

Do most of you wind up having to ride out alone to get the miles in at the speed you want? Are there other alternatives? Ideas to make it safe/safer?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Take a phone, know the trails like the back of your hand, let someone know exactly where you will be going, wear a helmet, put your name, number, emergency contact inside your helmet or pocket - blood type too. LOL prepare for the worst. Take a knife and wire cutters and flashlight, plenty of water and a snack of some sort. 

Probably forgot something but since you will be by yourself make sure that you are prepared to handle anything!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Generally, I prefer to ride alone. That's because most of the boarders at my current barn are scared to canter and scared of trail rides, so they just want to go for a walk on the trails and chatter the whole time.

Right now, the trails I ride on aren't much. If something bad were to happen and I were to disappear, for the majority of the time I am within sight of the barn. If my fool of a horse bailed on me, he'd go home. I keep my cell phone on me (strapped to my boots) so if I find that I can't walk back, I can call the barn and someone can come out on the RTV to get me in a few minutes.

Now, there's a few things that I have been considering for when I switch barns. I have an iphone. I have the "find my phone" app, and my husband has the password to it. If I vanished, he could use that to track the location of my phone, which would hopefully remain with me and working! Tell people at least the general direction of where you're headed. Mark your horse with some kind of tag that has your contact information.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Something that worked well for my conditioning plan was to trailer to the nearby recreation areas and state parks that have multiple use trails. This way my mom and dad could come with me and go use the mountain biking or hiking trails while I was riding. Everyone carries a cell phone, and since they are still in the park, we are all close if anyone has a problem. This way too you have a meeting time and place, and if you don't show up on time someone can go out looking for you right away! They can easily spend an afternoon biking or hiking while I ride, so everyone gets their appropriate exercise!

If you have friends who enjoy biking and hiking, they may be eager to join you for conditioning also.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I do all my conditioning alone. No one in my barn moves out during their trail rides; it's all walking and a little trotting. I have to trot and canter. Canter? On a trail ride? That's mad! :lol: 

I would rather be by myself anyway. Nobody to look after or worry about.

I have one friend who comes on gallops with me sometimes, once in a blue moon. It is fun to have someone with you if they can keep up.


Make sure your cell phone is on YOU, not your saddle. If you fall off, your horse and cell might just run away. Even if he stays by you, it's hard to stand up and fool around in your saddle bags with a broken leg/back/spleen. If your horse is hurt and thrashing, you need to be able to get that phone. Keep in in a pocket or get a holder to clip to you.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Before Hunny had her baby there was only one horse I liked to ride with for conditioning! She is a paso mare and her and Hunny match each others steps almost perfectly when gaiting. 

Besides that I prefer to go alone for the sake that I can do what I want. 

There are cell phone holders that you can buy that just snap to your boot or slide onto your arm. My jods have zipped pockets in them, so I keep my phone in there. Make sure you always have a good knife on you in case your horse gets stuck in something! Also make sure you have enough water and a power bar that is HIGH IN PROTEIN AND LOW IN SUGAR as this will give you the boost you need! Sugar dehydrates you, protein feuls you. Try to stay away from carbs as well, they will make you feel sluggish and more hungry then not. Protein will fill you up. My favorite power bars are Quest Bars in the Cinnamon Bun flavor! They are AMAZING they taste EXACTLY like a cinnamon bun...its kinda crazy...! And they are good for actual endurance rides as well. They have enough protein, fiber, and vitamins in them that they actually can replace a meal quite easily. 

I also keep a caribeaner with me just in case a ring on my saddle breaks and I need to reattach a breast plate or bags for a quick fix til I get home and can replace the broken part.

Ummm...I also keep advil in case I get thrown and can quick take a couple to reduce any swelling I may feel coming on; also a good headache help. But make sure you can identify between a little ouch headache and a concussion so you don't do more harm then good.

That's bout all I got


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> Take a phone, know the trails like the back of your hand, let someone know exactly where you will be going, wear a helmet, put your name, number, emergency contact inside your helmet or pocket - blood type too. LOL prepare for the worst. Take a knife and wire cutters and flashlight, plenty of water and a snack of some sort.
> 
> Probably forgot something but since you will be by yourself make sure that you are prepared to handle anything!


To add to this excellent list:

1) Not only tell someone where you are going, let them know when you should be home again or when you will contact them. And also leave specific instructions on what to do in case you do not return on time. 

2) If you want to be extra careful, do 1 above with more than one person.

3) Carry a map and compass and know how to use it. They never fail, unlike GPS and cellphones.

4) Make sure that the person with whom you leave your itinerary also knows the make, model, and plate number of your vehicles if you trailer out to ride.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow you guys, you make it sound like you're riding into a blizzard or something ?

I ride alone most times without a second thought. I guess it depends if you're out in the wilderness really but the most important thing is knowing that your horse is safe enough for you to take him out alone. 

Be sensible and not reckless and then you shouldn't have need for any of the above.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

GeeGee Gem said:


> I ride alone most times without a second thought. I guess it depends if you're out in the wilderness really but the most important thing is knowing that your horse is safe enough for you to take him out alone.
> 
> Be sensible and not reckless and then you shouldn't have need for any of the above.


Let me give you some food for thought.

What is a horse that is "safe enough for you to take him out alone"?

Is that a horse that NEVER spooks at anything hard enough to unseat you?

Is that a horse that NEVER puts a foot wrong and never stumbles or slips?

Never mind the horse, there are many other factors that are unpredictable enough to warrant some precaution.

Add to that the fact that some of us are responsible for others, so it isn't fair to them to be careless or cavalier about this.

Let me assure you there are plenty of dead hikers who thought just like you.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

GeeGee Gem said:


> Wow you guys, you make it sound like you're riding into a blizzard or something ?
> 
> I ride alone most times without a second thought. I guess it depends if you're out in the wilderness really but the most important thing is knowing that your horse is safe enough for you to take him out alone.
> 
> Be sensible and not reckless and then you shouldn't have need for any of the above.



You may ride out alone without second thought now.. but you don't once something unexpected happens.

I came off Dream, who is a seasoned endurance horse and as close to bombproof as they get, on trail after a herd of deer burst out of the bushes as we were trotting along and 3 of them literally crashed into her side, knocking her clean off her feet. I was flung into the brush a few feet away.

Luckily for us both, neither of us were seriously hurt (though I had some impressive rock-rash and bruises and my tights were ruined). However, that accident could have had a very different outcome had I landed in a slightly different place or in a different way. Or even if Dream decided she was going home without me instead of waiting!

Accidents are accidents because they are unplanned. I had been riding over familiar trails and had bells on (always train in them to make both wildlife and other trail users aware of us). We had been that way probably 100s of times with no problems. But all it took was once.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's best to be prepared for the worst. My friend who rides alone all the time (and is luckily always prepared) was hurt not to long back while out on trail. She stopped for some reason and got off (possibly to pee) and when she went to get back on she fell and dislocated her shoulder. She was able to phone the barn for help and someone came out and rode her horse back while she went off to hospital.

I always keep my phone on me even when i'm out with a group, just in case.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the good advice! I am glad to hear that I'm not crazy for thinking of going out on my own. My horse has been an angel on the trail so far in the past, the only scary part is the 200ft down an occasionally busy road to get to the trails. So far his 'bad' behavior is drunk walking a little when I ask him to walk away from the barn. Horses do stupid crap and humans get hurt though. Time to order a saddle bag so I can carry some basics I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, you may be better off ordering a fanny pack, as unfashionable as they are. That way, you will have all your stuff available to you even if you get separated from your horse.

I live in an area where I really don't need a compass, GPS, etc (thankfully), but if I lived in a woodsy area where long distance visibility was nonexistent, I would have them. As it is now, I am riding trails that I've ridden for 25 years and if I _do_ somehow get turned around, all I have to do is ride to the top of a hill and I can see everything in the surrounding 10 miles to get my bearings.

Cell phones rarely get a signal in my area, but I take it with me anyway, and I usually let someone know where I'm going and when I plan to be back.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I prefer to ride out alone. I also prefer to do all of my fitness and conditioning work out on the roads, fields and trails. I usually try to remember to bring my phone with me and have it on me for just in case.

I think smrobs idea of the fanny pack that you can wear on you is an excellent idea. You would still have all of your essentials if you happened to part ways with your horse.


----------



## Tiffshorse (Apr 24, 2012)

When you really ride and condition for endurance competition, you learn to bring all the above. I always tell my hubby which way I am going, as I live on the edge of National land and could ride 100's of miles. You never know when a rein or halter or saddle is going to break, if you need to repair or cut something. 
I've only had a few friends I could really condition with, you know, who will gallop and not mosey along. Ride on the streets? *clutches pearls*. My daughter is now seasoned enough to start with LD, but I prefer to ride alone when I can. Horses both enjoy it.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I also ride alone most of the time...like the others said, bring emergency items, and let somebody know that you're out! Make sure your phone is attached to you, NOT the horse. Better safe than sorry. One suggestion if you don't want to ride alone all the time is to look for a trail riding club in your area and start asking questions. I was lucky to find a trail riding club in my area that is mostly made up of people conditioning for endurance/CTRs. We ride often, fast, and far. It's great to have this network of experts in the discipline who are so readily available to me!


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

mildot said:


> Let me give you some food for thought.
> 
> What is a horse that is "safe enough for you to take him out alone"?
> 
> ...



A safe horse is a rational one. Not one who is likely to buck and run or has a reputation for doing so. All horses spook - you need to assess your ability to stay on and accept that fact that just in getting on a horse it's a given that you WILL fall off at some stage. How are you physically ? Are there any factors that could make it easier for you to come off worse from a fall ie joints / old injuries etc.

If a horse is regularly stumbling and slipping he's probably no good for endurance and may well have an underlying problem anyway. Should probably get him checked !!

I'm not saying be reckless... And i did encourage precaution, but if you approach everything in life the way some people above me had implied nothing will ever be done. Riding horses is a risky business no matter how careful you are. People should think more about that before becoming a rider. It's down to individuals to assess their own situation.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If I didnt ride alone I would never condition my horse. Any time I ride with others I end up spending 45 minutes out of every hour waiting. SOme days I work a "D" watch 230 pm to midnight. On those days by myself I can get horse load up drive an hour ride 16 miles come home unload shower change and make it to work with plenty of time. Tried it with someone else and half hour late showing up, putz around grooming, tack not ready or checked out ahead of time, so in same time only got to ride 4 miles. Not worth the 2 hours driving and gas. 
I also work rotating shifts so my weekend may be middle of the week. So I ride alone. It is really hard to find someone the same level as you . Either you're waiting or cant keep up. I also dont get the need to be attached to the hip to someone while riding. My idea of "with" has changed. Meet up ride out see u at lunch, hang out ride out see yo at the trailer. 
I know someone near by is safer, but I like to ride so I ride alone. I do take some precautions. I text 2 friends when I ride out. Check in periodically and when I am done. I am fortunate to have Petersburg national battlefield nearby that where I do most of my training. It runs along an Army base so there are always jogger or bikers along every so often most military and I would assume with some basic first aid training, So even though I am technically alone some one will be along eventually. Just gotta do it. If Iwaited for a partner Id never get to ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

GeeGee Gem said:


> but if you approach everything in life the way some people above me had implied nothing will ever be done.


Nonsense. No one in this thread has said or even implied that going out alone on long rides (for whatever purpose) is something to be paralyzed about.

There's an old military saying: proper planning prevents poor performance. 

What people here have been saying is that there are higher risks associated with riding alone than with riding in a group. That means that the rider needs to be more self-sufficient and PLAN for ways to mitigate the consequences of being alone when trouble does strike.

Also, I wasn't talking about going out on horses that are known buckers or can't take three strides without slipping or stumbling. But thanks for taking my point and exaggerating it to try to make yours.

Do as you wish and don't worry about the precautions taken by others since they don't affect you.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Accidents are accidents because they are unplanned. I had been riding over familiar trails and had bells on (always train in them to make both wildlife and other trail users aware of us). We had been that way probably 100s of times with no problems. But all it took was once.


Phantomhorse, if anyone should know, it would be you! How many miles so far this year? I followed that thread for a while...
How do you attach the bells? How big are they? Just curious, I need to upgrade. I have some that I attach to my mare's mane, but they are small and probably aren't loud enough to warn wildlife.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It can be so peaceful to go out just you and your trusty steed. Going at your own pace and not have to worry about what or where the rest of a group is going. If you trust your horse to not be an idjet then go it alone. Do be careful and do take your phone. I have 1 mare who loves going just us two. Then I have the idjet blonde who I wouldn't trust farther than the closest ditch to be alone ...yet. 
Chose wisely, ride wisely, be prepaired, and return home safe.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

outnabout said:


> How do you attach the bells? How big are they? Just curious, I need to upgrade. I have some that I attach to my mare's mane, but they are small and probably aren't loud enough to warn wildlife.



The bells are ones I got during the holiday season at walmart.. I think they are meant to be attached to wreaths or some other decorations if you are the crafty type. The bigger ones are about an inch in diameter and the smaller ones are maybe half that size (I like having both because they have different tone jingles). To attach them, what I did was run them thru a carabiner, which I then clip onto my breastcollar ring. I generally ride with 6 total, 3 on a side.

Here is the best picture I could find, though you can't see the carabiner:











Iam so used to riding with them, that I personally don't even notice the sound.. but people riding with me for the first time often comment on santa claus being on trail. :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I use a "rythm beads" necklace when I go out riding-the bells are attached to it. People know me by my trademarks-haha.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I ride alone ALL the time, because I have no one really to ride with most days that I ride. I wear a bright orange vest, keep my GPS/cell on and charged, and have a jingle bell I have on my saddle. Plus I have 2 Jack Russells that come along whenever Dixie and ride alone, so we don't have any suprises. They are always on patrol!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Two thoughts - one about what I do when I prepare to ride alone, and one about not preparing and trusting that nothing will happen....

I condition alone all the time. First, I make sure my horse is in the right sense of mind to be going out on his own - misbehavior or a particularly spooky and flighty day means we're conditioning in the arena while working on discipline. You'd be surprised how much conditioning gets done just by regular riding in the round pen and arena, especially at a trot and lope! I carried my GPS on me one day for an hour, and we covered 8 miles.

When we do go out, I generally let someone know at the barn where I board that I'm going. I also remind them about a cool little map I have hanging up with my tack in the tack room: I drew a map of all the trails that I ride and that are known to the other people at the barn and the owner. Then, I laminated the map, hung it up, and hung up an old sock with a dry erase marker inside. When I leave, I mark the trail I went on with the dry erase marker along with the date, time I left, and time that I plan on being back. I'm going to add an emergency number as well. Then, if I don't come back, or if my horse comes back without me, they know where I went and when I was planning on being back so they can send someone out to go with me. If the horse comes back without me, even better - I keep my GPS on the horse and they can use that to track down where I went. Of course, I also ALWAYS have my cell phone on me - not my horse. This is a little difficult to do with riding tights and without a jacket, but I've found that my phone fits nice and snug in my half chaps. I've got a pack that wraps around my leg and has a spot for a cell phone and other emergency equipment in the mail. That way, I never have to worry about my stuff running away with the horse. Finally, if I am by myself (which I usually am), I stick to trails that a 4-wheeler and usually a truck could come down - if I am badly injured and need rescued, I would prefer to be rescued by a vehicle lol. This isn't possible in a lot of areas, but I'm riding on BLM land with dirt access roads, so those are what I stick to.

Now, about a lack of preparation - you NEVER know what will happen, especially on trails. You can have ridden your entire life and have a horse that you've ridden for years and is "100%" trustworthy - and then a rattlesnake pops up under it's feet and off you go, or any other unpredictable incident. Even a helmet isn't always enough - that won't prevent from a wild animal bite or breaking your neck. Being endurance riders, this one will also particularly hit home - I remember QOS talking about a ride she went to that is dedicated to a very experienced rider who was wife and mother riding a horse she's ridden for years and was very well trained. A freak accident happened and she went off her horse. The fall isn't what killed her - the horse's hoof hitting her face on the ground did.

You never know. Working with horses at all is a dangerous sport - much less taking them out into the "wild" all alone and riding at high speeds in one of the most extreme equine sports. I think most of us can admit that we don't plan to get in car accidents, yet cars are equipped with countless safety features "just in case" - and the cars don't even think for themselves like horses do!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Riding can be dangerous in and of itself. Life is dangerous!!! When I first got my horse 3 years ago and had him at the Tyrrell Park barn, there was a lady there that would ride out for 5 and 6 hours at a time out in the back, by herself. The barn manager's MIL would always take note of when she left and wanted Cindy to check in with her when she came back so if there was a problem she could send someone out! We ride where she rode all the time and while it is not "dangerous" trails per se, one of the trails comes straight down a 5 foot straight drop off into the bayou. There are some huge alligators in the bayou and sometimes just off the trail. Alligators aren't real picky about what they eat - and if you came off of your horse and were seriously injured - you might end up as dinner for the critters. Thanks but no thanks. 

We ride in lots of places that have more difficult trails but Tyrrell Park's resident gators are to be respected! I want to start riding alone there - but it will be up in the woods - not out on the bayou!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Gator......the other white meat


----------

